# New some help



## htneighbors (Jan 23, 2009)

http://www.leviton.com/OA_HTML/ProductDetail.jsp?partnumber=D3206-2LW&section=48474

Leviton D3206-2LW

This website has the data sheet and a 48-page manual available for download. Or you can email me and I will send them to you. 450kb and 1.12MB


----------

